# GT: Miami Heat @ Orlando Magic (2.22.09)



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

They aint got ****, so let's get it! :biggrin:

:cheers:

*GO* *MAGIC*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Ahhh.. so good to be able to watch the Magic offense with a PG who can make plays!

We need Pietrus or Lee to step up, is that asking for too much? Hopefully not.

I get to finally see JO play with this Heat team for the 1st time, too bad for him he has to go up against #12.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is Alston starting?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yup, Skip started. 

Nasty spill by Wade.... looks like he stepped on Dwights shoe and lost his balance in mid-air. Glad he's aight.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Im already lovin Rafer... That oop woulda been sick if Dwight caught it! 

He LIKES to feed the BEAST rather than shoot, which is nice & good....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Alston's playing very well in his 2nd game with the Magic - already 5 assists and a 3-pointer to go along with them.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basel said:


> Alston's playing very well in his 2nd game with the Magic - already 5 assists and a 3-pointer to go along with them.


Feedin Dwight is too easy for him. It's like he has new toy to play with. I love that he looks for other before looking 4 his own shot tho.... He's unselfish. We needed a guy like him badly.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, we're lookin really sharp right now! Teams better start fearing us again.... Dwight looks like a new man, this team looks like a new TEAM! Holy ****, i didnt expect Alston be this good!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Fun game to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

17 for Dwight already - they can't stop him. Nobody from Orlando can stop Wade, though. It's going to be up to the other players to determine the outcome of this game. 

Orlando 7/11 from 3-point range. When they're on fire like that, it's very, very, very hard to beat them.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

I am really starting to like the Alston pickup. Amazing that the Magic can still do this to a good team without Meer? No, we all knew they could still do it. Let's use this huge win as some good momentum.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The Baller said:


> Let's use this huge win as some good momentum.


With that. :cheers:


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Blue Magic said:


> With that. :cheers:




I think there are a good amount of Heat fans drinking up after we spanked them this bad without Meer.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Lol, I wouldn't suprised. After they beat us last time though, we needed to put them back in their place... (And that place is the 2nd best team the FLA )

Btw, did anyone catch what why Pietrus didnt play?


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

I noticed that he did not play but I did not hear why. And true they are the second best team in Florida.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Obviously the Heat are the second best team in Florida... for now. And I don't think you guys want to see us in the first round, not saying we will beat you, but we will be the hardest team in the first round.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think its safe to say that NOBODY wants to see DWade in the playoffs... Them or ATL, or Detroit could all be dangerous.....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yall only messed us up coz we were missing Dorell Wright.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Why should not we want to play Heat in the 1st round??? I would love this matchup and we would probably sweep or beat Miami 4-1. I think the worst team for us in the 1st round is Pistons...


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah the Pistons will take the most out of the Magic if they play in the first round.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------

